# Happy Birthday ......Ooops



## kojack (Mar 20, 2009)

Last Week Was My Birthday And I Didn't Feel Very Well Waking Up That
Morning. I Went Downstairs For Breakfast Hoping My Wife Would Be
Pleasant And Say, "happy Birthday!", And Possibly Have A Present For Me.


As It Turned Out, She Barely Said Good Morning, Let Alone "happy
Birthday."  I Thought... Well, That's Marriage For You, But The Kids
Will Remember.

My Kids Came Into Breakfast And Didn't Say A Word. So When I Left For The Office, I Was Feeling Pretty Low And Somewhat Despondent.

As I Walked Into My Office, My Secretary Jane Said, "good Morning,
Boss, Happy Birthday!" It Felt A Little Better That At Least Someone Had Remembered.

I Worked Until One O'clock And Then Jane Knocked On My Door And Said, "you Know, It's Such A Beautiful Day Outside, And It's Your Birthday,let's Go Out To Lunch, Just You And Me."  I Said, "thanks Jane, That's
The Greatest Thing I've Heard All Day. Let's Go!" We Went To Lunch. But We Didn't Go Where We Normally Would Go.

We Dined Instead At A Little Place With A Private Table. We Had Two
Martinis Each And I Enjoyed The Meal Tremendously On The Way Back To The Office, Jane Said, "you Know, It's Such A Beautiful Day... We Don't Need To Go Back To The Office, Do We?"

I Responded, "i Guess Not. What Do You Have In Mind?"   She Said,
"let's Go To My Apartment."   After Arriving At Her Apartment Jane
Turned To Me And Said, "boss, If You Don't Mind, I'm Going To Step Into
The Bedroom For A Moment. I'll Be Right Back."

"ok." I Nervously Replied.

She Went Into The Bedroom And, After A Couple Of Minutes, She Came Out Carrying A Huge Birthday Cake... Followed By My Wife, Kids, And Dozens Of My Friends And Co-workers, All Singing "happy Birthday".


And I Just Sat There...


On The Couch...


Naked


----------



## Northerner (Mar 20, 2009)

I think we've all been there John. Oops! Did I say that out loud?


----------



## brightbaby (Mar 20, 2009)

That story has made me laugh out loud, so much so nearly woke hubby


----------



## bev (Mar 21, 2009)

GREAT!Bev


----------



## Wirrallass (May 17, 2017)




----------

